Ask HN: What is the most useful HN thread you have saved? - Kevin_S
======
evex
How does one overcome the need for instant gratification?[0]

What's your process for learning?[1]

How do I fix my posture after years at the computer?[2]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751439)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637859)

[2]:
[http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=14773820](http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=14773820)

~~~
tyrw
Link [2] is dead for me both http and https. Is it available elsewhere?

~~~
tyrw
Looks like .org was the culprit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14773820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14773820)

------
mabynogy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13859961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13859961)

About an old programming language I'm interested in mostly because of its
builtin database.

------
j_s
Does anyone take the time to review other users' public favorites?

There are "best of HN" threads to search for.

~~~
arsenal
How does one review other users' public favorites?

~~~
j_s
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=Mz](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=Mz)

------
SirLJ
I like threads about books and the stock market, but yet to save one...

